# lansing/jackson MI plowing



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

We are looking for work in the lansing, jackson MICHIGAN area if you have any work that you need a sub or a contractor for let me know. We have several trucks, salters and quads we also have one pusher left. Thanks for everyone's time. Josh


----------



## Michigans # 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey:
I'm still waiting to hear back from some places in Lansing. I think I have a pretty good shot at a few of em. I just picked up a really big account and have plenty of trucks but am wondering what my best option is as far as loaders with push boxes go? I would like to lease one but it seems pretty pricey. I might just buy one any suggestions?


----------

